# Sore eye



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

One of my breeding bucks had developed a sore eye, well not really the eye but the hair around the eye has gone and the skin is very red a sore looking, his other eye seems fine but I have caught him scratching at them both, should I leave it for him to deal with or can I wash it with cooled boiled water, is there any cream that we use that I could try to gently wipe over the infected area, ie savlon or something?


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Get some antibiotic drops for conjunctivitis from the chemist.For around £3 you can get exactly the same ones the vet prescribes at a cost of£20.No precscription needed but you have to ask for them as they are kept in the fridge.


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

Cool Thanks, I take it I just try to drop a drop into his eye or do I get a piece of cotton wool and dab it on the eye?


----------



## Marjolijn (Jan 1, 2009)

Just put a drop in the eye, usually 2 to 4 times a day (look at prescription). Be careful not to contaminated the tip, otherwise you can make it worse!
Make sure he doesn't have mites, because of the scratch. You usually see it first around the ears and just behind them, bur it is not uncommon to see the first signs on other parts of the head. I'm not trying to scare you, but better save than sorry.


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

I have already checked for mites as I thought that was what it was at first, and I regularly treat all my mice. I couldnt see anything.
I'm quite suprised by a whole drop in such a tiny eye, and that many times a day, 1 drop in our eye is more than enough  ?


----------



## Marjolijn (Jan 1, 2009)

Well, you can't give less that 1 drop if it's liquid. If it's creamy, fatty stuff (don't know what types you've got in the UK), for humans (dogs, cats) the say about 1 cm of cream in the eye. For a mouse you just need a dot.

Creamy stuff is easier to dose, but harder to get in the eye, because it doesn't leave the tube easy and stick to the tip (so you contaminated the tip more easily).

Be also careful with the experationdate. Once you opened a tube, you can keep it for usually 2 weeks or 1 month (sometimes in the fridge). Please don't use it on a later date. I've seen the results and they are horrific, up to losing the affected eye.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

It's in a small bottle and is clear liquid drops dispensed one at a time.The excess spills out of the eye and can be blotted or left.It's very effective .The instructions are something ridiculous like one drop an hour for humans.For the dogs the vets instructions are twice daily so thats what I do.It really works.Optrex produce it for around £4.50 but I buy a non brand,chloramphenicol drops,keeps for 28 days after opening.


----------



## Paul (Jan 3, 2009)

sarahc said:


> It's in a small bottle and is clear liquid drops dispensed one at a time.The excess spills out of the eye and can be blotted or left.It's very effective .The instructions are something ridiculous like one drop an hour for humans.For the dogs the vets instructions are twice daily so thats what I do.It really works.Optrex produce it for around £4.50 but I buy a non brand,chloramphenicol drops,keeps for 28 days after opening.


Just make sure you keep it in the fridge, it perishes very quickly otherwise.


----------



## Marjolijn (Jan 1, 2009)

I wish I could get that at the chemist over here. You'll need prescriptions for everything, except some low dose painkillers. If I want chloramphenicol drops I need to go to the vet and buy the expensive brandbottle :x .


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks for your help guys


----------



## Paul (Jan 3, 2009)

Marjolijn said:


> I wish I could get that at the chemist over here. You'll need prescriptions for everything, except some low dose painkillers. If I want chloramphenicol drops I need to go to the vet and buy the expensive brandbottle :x .


Dag Marjolijn. Optrex also do Chloramphenical as an ointment which I belive doesn't need to be refridgerated, so you could potentially have some posted... not sure how practical it is for mice but useful to keep in the pet first aid box!


----------



## Marjolijn (Jan 1, 2009)

Thanks Paul! I did some searching and you're right. Only keep refridgerated when opened, so I ordered some from the UK!


----------

